# rpg on cod 4



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to fire this straight? everytime i used it, crouched,looking down the sights, it just arcs up into the air!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

er...

I don't think I've had this problem... but i usually fire from the hip tbh, i dont normally bother to aim it mate


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

aim slightly down, thats what i do when using the sights

it depends how far the shot is though, if its close then it doesnt do it on mine


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the main prob i have is when playing on showdown. enemy was taking the head quarters and i fired from the opposite balcony, instead of wiping 5 guys out in one shot it just arcs up into the sky!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im gonna try on mine and see if it does it. 

where were u firing from and trying to hit?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> im gonna try on mine and see if it does it.
> 
> where were u firing from and trying to hit?


up the stairs opposite the parked van (the staircase which you can jump over and stand on the beams) turn left and turn to face the oppsote balcony half way down.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok ive tried and mine is perfectly straight,


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

must be me.


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't shoot the fcuking sniper rifle in a staight line, let alone the RPG :wall:


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

clipstone said:


> I can't shoot the fcuking sniper rifle in a staight line, let alone the RPG :wall:


 me too! lol, i'm gettin better though.


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

clipstone said:


> I can't shoot the fcuking sniper rifle in a staight line, let alone the RPG :wall:


that just made me laugh out loud cheers bud


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

the trouble is with me on sniper,by the time ivegot a clear shot, theyve already organised a 6 strong team on myposition :lol:


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

I just have trouble walking and shooting at the moment. Only had it 2 days though so hopefully I'll get better


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The RPG needs bursts of shots opposed to a contant fire


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> The RPG needs bursts of shots opposed to a contant fire


RPG= Rocket Propelled Grenade, it only has 2 rounds :lol: , you mean the RPD and yes it does like short bursts.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gandi said:


> RPG= Rocket Propelled Grenade, it only has 2 rounds :lol: , you mean the RPD and yes it does like short bursts.


Yeah getting them in a bit of a jumble :thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

VM, Was the guy who was in the party with you when I joined from DW? I didn't recognise the username. Sorry I left you guys on the last game, but I wasn't really getting anywhere being a :newbie: on that map (and being killed each time   )

I had fun sniping americans in another map though :lol: 

Just need more practice!


----------

